# Protein Powder for Longer Term Storage?



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

I eat a higher protein/lower carb diet and have had a protein shake virtually every morning for breakfast for the last 20 years or so. Not much has been mentioned here about storing it for a shtf scenario. It's a cheaper protein source than meats and very convenient. I'm using Optimum Nutrition's Whey powder that is "instantized" so it dissolves easily by stirring with a spoon or shaking (no blender if no power). Question:..the expiration dates are typically a couple years from purchase but I've been wondering if it would last longer dumped in a mylar bag, sealed in a food bucket....thoughts?


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

It would likely store fine in it's original container longer if kept dry, cool, & dark. Try it & see. You can at least store a couple of years worth of it.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have been thinking about the same thing. My thought was to put it into 1/2 gal vacuum seal bags with a few oxygen absorbers. Then put that into a second bag and filling up a strong 5 gallon bucket. A few tablespoons added to other meals would up the protein and calorie count, especially with so many of the freeze dried and other long terms foods being high carb.


----------



## Aliaysonfire (Dec 18, 2012)

I'd like to know if anyone has seen a study on this. I've often wondered about protein shakes- I'd go all out on them if it wasn't for flavor fatigue. (Appetite fatigue? Food?) anyways I'm a big fan of them and like to know the best way for long term storage.


----------



## artman556 (May 2, 2012)

Where is the best place to buy it


----------



## boomer (Jul 13, 2011)

The 'every store has it' version would be plain gelatin; and, the home made version would be canned home made bone broth.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

I've never thot about storing it. I buy tons of it and use it constantly, it never sits long at my house. Matter of fact that reminds me to get some more tomorrow.:2thumb:. Thanx for the reminder.


----------



## Steve Grant (10 mo ago)

I come from a family that has the rare genetic condition Marfan Syndrome. A broken chromosome keeps us from processing protein properly and consistently. So in a shtf situation we would need to store vast quantities. I consume an average of 180 grams a day. I’m sure there are others who would have the same situation. I have dry beans and other sources in storage of course. But powder would certainly help elevate the nutritional value in stock. As well as reduce the alloted space required for storage.


----------



## CountryLifeNaturalFoods (6 mo ago)

Sentry18 said:


> I have been thinking about the same thing. My thought was to put it into 1/2 gal vacuum seal bags with a few oxygen absorbers. Then put that into a second bag and filling up a strong 5 gallon bucket. A few tablespoons added to other meals would up the protein and calorie count, especially with so many of the freeze dried and other long terms foods being high carb.


Great idea. Another way to get the oxygen out is dry ice. You stick it in the bucket overnight and it'll push all the oxygen out to the top, so you won't have to wait for the oxygen absorbers. Here's a little sample -


----------



## CaptainK (Feb 18, 2017)

Protein powder makes sense to me for storage. Could be hard to get protein sources in a nasty situation, and of course it stores dry and lasts. One thing however, I'd hate to be eating tons of low quality stuff, and the cheaper brands often are a little bit contaminated with lead and chemicals from either manufacturing or from pesticide application. So you'd be well advised to store protein powder that doesn't have those issues. Just my two cents.


----------

